# Best place to get a decent wand from



## stevetaylor383 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Anyone know a good place to get a decent steam wand from looking at upgrading mine from the stock one?

thanks in advance


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Steve

What steam wand are you after and for what machine?


----------



## stevetaylor383 (Jul 31, 2013)

not really sure to be honest i just know the stock wand (gaggia classic) is far from good at present


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rancilio steam wand is the one to go for - try Happy Donkey.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

stevetaylor383 said:


> not really sure to be honest i just know the stock wand (gaggia classic) is far from good at present


You need a silvia steam wand , eBay , other coffee suppliers .


----------



## stevetaylor383 (Jul 31, 2013)

thanks guys, was actually just looking at it on ebay so glad you both confirmed before i buy.

Thanks again


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

As above advice, easy to fit on a Classic


----------

